# Paved roads off Silverado/santiago canyon in irvine?



## gersting (Apr 26, 2008)

Just got out here from Florida. Lucky for me, its about 8 miles from my house in Irvine to the start of the north end of santiago canyon road in Orange. I've looked at maps but
haven't had time to drop onto Silverado Canyon (or others). I've seen that there are "roads" connecting some of the other canyon roads....but its not clear if they are paved.

Anyone been back in there and know if you can link them on tarmac, or do I need a few extra tubes?

Thanks

gersting


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

If you are talking about Blackstar, Silverado and Modjeska then the answer is no.

They end and turn into graded fire roads that are primarily used as MTB trails. 

I did see two cyclo cross bikes out there this past spring during the Warriors Society Vision Quest/Counting Coup ride. I think they were nuts. 

If you don't have an MTB and want to ride up there then I suggest getting one. The riding is excellent when the trails are open. I would use a minimum 2.1 inch tire up there with some good volume.

There is a group ride that uses Santiago Canyon. Do a search on Como Street ride. They start on Jamboree I believe and do a loop up there. It might be on Sunday's.


----------



## gersting (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are the roads I was referring to. 

Cross bikes...they aren't that nuts, I thought of the same thing!!

What mtb trails link off of those? I think I read about the Modjeska (sp?)
trails a while back. Are they fire road only, singletrack...worth the trip?

I know of the como ride. plan on it tomorrow AM!

Thanks


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

There is a mix of fire road rides and single track up there. However, there are some issues from last fall's fires and i can't say what trails are currently open. 

There is a book called "Mountain Biking Orange County" that gives great details of the rides up there. A few that I have done include the Blackstar to Silverado Motorway loop. Mostly fireroad climbing (16 miles) with a 3-4 mile singletrack downhill run to a paved road back to the car for about 25 miles. At the end of Silverado Canyon is Maple Springs road. This an uphill fireroad that you can connect to Silverado Motorway via Main Divide road which is a fireroad. At Modjeska Canyon you can use Harding Truck Trail to access the Joplin Trail which is a technical downhill singletrack. I did it once on a HT, never again. Over at Trabuco Canyon you can access the Holy Jim trail which is a sweet single track that is climbable and even better coming down. Or you can get to the Trabuco Trail which is another single track. All of these canyons and ST's are linked via the Main Divide Road and you can do basic rides of about 3 hours in length or longer depending upon your fitness and desire to be away from home. Another ride I have done is the San Juan trail which is a single track off of Ortega Hwy.

There is a map at most bike stores by Frank or Franko I forget that gives details to all the rides listed above. I admire your willingess to cyclo cross it, but I suggest giving it a try on a FS mtb first to see what you are getting into up there.

Oh yeah and don't forget about the mountain lions up there.


----------



## gersting (Apr 26, 2008)

JM714 said:


> There is a book called "Mountain Biking Orange County" that gives great details of the rides up there.


I think I've seen portions posted on the web, or at least heard it mentioned. Thanks, I will pick up a copy



JM714 said:


> I suggest giving it a try on a FS mtb first to see what you are getting into up there.


Hmm...too bad for me! Ride HT or fully rigid SS... I'll still love it.



JM714 said:


> Oh yeah and don't forget about the mountain lions up there.


Being from florida [where we have gators] what does one do about Mtn. lion safety. make noise? run? cover yourself in salt and pepper so at least you taste good?

Thanks for your tips


----------

